# Breastfeeding and FET



## MrsLondon (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Does anyone know how long you have to stop breastfeeding for before having a FET?

Many thanks xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Mrs London, my clinic say three months.


----------



## MrsLondon (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Pheeny


----------



## ssltw (Aug 29, 2013)

My clinic has told me a month


----------



## MrsLondon (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks SSLTW, funny how different clinics have different policies. I'll have to get in touch with mine.


----------



## Honeybee23 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thats really strange how different they all are, I was told 2 months!


----------



## MrsLondon (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks all,

Apparently according to someone else from my clinic they were told that they don't necessarily need to stop! Needless to say I've booked in a telephone consultation for my FET so will ask then.


----------



## PorkPie (Feb 12, 2013)

hello. lots of clinics will tell you to stop, but it isn't totally necessary, and is worth doing some reading if you don't want to stop 

http://bfduringivf.weebly.com/

/links


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

I wasn't told a specific time, just to stop and then have a consultation. It seems to vary depending on clinic.


----------



## MrsLondon (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you  I'll definitely do some reading as finding it quite difficult to cut out the night feeds. 

xx


----------



## Seroster (May 5, 2013)

Absolutely do your own research and I'm not in any way suggesting going against your clinic's advice, but I decided just not to mention it as I was having a natural FET so no drugs to pass into milk... I was a little bit high on my prolactin blood test but not enough for the clinic to even query it, and went on to get a BFP on our first cycle! We were down to one feed a day at 2yrs 8 months. 

Good luck


----------



## MrsLondon (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you, only problem is that I'll most likely have to have a medicated cycle as last time I had to take meds to build up my lining.


----------

